# wine und ping

## pieter_parker

egal ob ich in wine ein programm laufen lassen moechte das das icmp ping nutz, oder selbst per cmd.com ping google.de z.b. aufrufe, es funktioniert nicht

im fenster in dem ich wine aufgerufen habe erscheint immer zu

```
err:winediag:IcmpCreateFile Failed to use ICMP (network ping), this requires special permissions.
```

wenn ich wine cmd als root aufrufe kommt

```
fixme:ping:main this command currently just sleeps based on -n parameter
```

getestet habe ich dies mit app-emulation/wine-1.2.3 und app-emulation/wine-1.3.32, keine veraenderung oder verbesserung

wie kriegt man ping unter wine zum laufen?!

----------

